

GifLine – Include GIFs in your email using a “command line” in the email's body - zehfernandes
http://zehfernandes.github.io/gifline/

======
zehfernandes
GifLine is the fastest way to put GIFs in your emails. Install the chrome
extension and write in any place of the gmail compose box the command line
"::gif me thegifyouneed" and done!

What you thoughts about the idea of command lines in textareas in the web?

------
murilom
Woah! I didn't know all my e-mails could use some gifs until now hahaha...
Good job

